# VIN Lookup



## JimboSoCal57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anyone know of a way I can look up my VIN and see the exact date my car was built? 

1973 Chaminox 2002


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

*Build Date*

Take your VIN, go to www.realoem.com, type the VIN and the site will show the month and year the car was manufactured. You can also email these folks for indepth info such as exact date of manufacture, when delivered to Hoffman Motors, the original color and paint code. BMW Konzernarchiv [[email protected]]

Earl
74 2002Lux
02 M Roadster
72 Volvo 1800ES


----------

